# Fish Vs. Fishless Cycle



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Fall could have waited a few more weeks. -__-

I finally finished my 10 gallon split earlier this week. I planted it with some Willow Hygro, Anubias, crispus, and some other plant used Eco-complete and using filter media and I'm going to place some gravel in pantyhose when I get to the store in a few from my established tank. 

So now fall decided to go "Hello, I'm going to drop the temperatures." I live in an attic and temperatures fluctuate rapidly. My two betta's that are going in this are in a 2.5 gallons with only the Hydor Mini heaters that help keep it only around 75. 

Now I'm debating if I should continue cycling fishless and let them hang out in cooler water for a week or two or to cycle with them in and do more frequent water changes. It's at a cozy 80 degrees steady in there even with the fluctuating room temps. 

All of my other tanks are heated and steady. 

What does everyone think?


----------

